# Shannon Brown Picture/Video Thread



## remy23

Let's hope Brown makes an immediate impact and proceeds to throw down a few nice ones.


















*Shannon Brown*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3j8kZyzJ0a8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3j8kZyzJ0a8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Michigan vs. Michigan State*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y9mdr0aef_k"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y9mdr0aef_k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*MSU vs. Northwestern 2006 Basketball*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V960c0FXgdU"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V960c0FXgdU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Shannon Brown Video*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFLJiXfX9qc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFLJiXfX9qc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Shannon Brown Both Sides Of The Court*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v3j4vvMdApE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v3j4vvMdApE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Shannon Brown Summer league clips*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YO0JayBxPjs"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YO0JayBxPjs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23

*More Shannon Brown Videos From The Summer League*

*Shannon Brown hits the baseline jumper*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VjW38qF7Fb0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VjW38qF7Fb0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Shannon Brown Dunk - Summer League 2006*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UN6IKx7k_2k"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UN6IKx7k_2k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23

*One-on-One with Shannon Brown*












> _August 9, 2006_
> *One-on-One with Shannon Brown*
> 
> In this year's NBA Draft, the Cavaliers got their man with the 25th overall pick -- and that man was Michigan State combo guard, Shannon Brown.
> 
> Brown, 20, was named All-Big Ten Second Team and Big Ten All-Defensive Team following his junior season in which he averaged 17.2 points and 4.4 rebounds per game. He scored 15 or more points in 21 of 34 games as a junior. The 6-foot-4, 205-pound guard was named All-Big Ten Honorable mention and selected the Most Outstanding Player of the Austin Regional of the 2005 NCAA Tournament during his sophomore season.
> 
> After scoring five pionts in his first game at the Toshiba Vegas Summer League, Brown went on to dazzle on both ends of the floor. He shot 50 percent and averaged 14.0 ppg for the Wine and Gold.
> 
> The soft-spoken guard took a moment from what's left of his off-season to do a quick one-on-one with cavs.com ...
> 
> *cavs.com:* _*What have you been doing – aside from Summer League – before Training Camp begins in October?*_
> *Shannon Brown:* I’ve just been in Tim Grgurich’s camp in Las Vegas. I had to go back to that. And I’ve just been working out and trying to stay in shape and keep all my skills up.
> 
> *cavs.com:* _*Do you consider yourself more of a point guard or shooting guard?*_
> *Brown:* It really doesn’t matter to me but I’m more of a two-guard; more of a scorer. It’s always fun to go out there and create for your teammates, but I’ve been playing the two my whole life.
> 
> *cavs.com:* _*For fans that haven’t seen you play, is there an NBA player that your game is like or that you’ve modeled your game after?*_
> *Brown:* I just try to go out there and play hard. It’s not like one particular player. I try to take a lot of different things from a lot of different players and try to mix it all up in one. Of course, Michael Jordan is one of my idols. But all the players in the NBA can play. There’s not one guy that I really look up to. I mean there’s Iverson and Kobe and Gilbert Arenas and of course, LeBron. I just admire the two guards who go out there and play hard.
> 
> *cavs.com:* _*By now everyone knows you played in some high school All-Star games with LeBron James. How did you fare?*_
> *Brown:* I played with him. I had 23 in one game and in another I had 27 points and eight boards and I won MVP. But I’ve never gone one-on-one with LeBron.
> 
> *cavs.com:* _*After doing well in Summer League play, do you feel like you’re ready to contribute as a rookie?*_
> *Brown:* Of course. That’s the confidence I have to have. I have to come out there and work hard right away.
> 
> *cavs.com:* _*What did Summer League show you that you might need to work on?*_
> *Brown:* You have to work on everything. You have to work on all your skills. You have to be able to get the job done, whether it’s offense or defense.
> 
> *cavs.com:* _*Have you had an opportunity to watch the Cavaliers and, if so, what are your thoughts?*_
> *Brown:* It’s obvious, making the playoffs, that we’re an up and coming team this season. We have a great, great, great upside and we’ll go out there with hard work and determination and get the job.
> 
> *cavs.com:* _*What can you bring to the Cavaliers that maybe we’ve been missing?*_
> *Brown:* I’m going to come in and bring energy and I’m going to do whatever they need me to do and get the job done.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

*Re: One-on-One with Shannon Brown*

Rookie of the year!! fo sho!


----------



## remy23

*Shannon Brown of the Cleveland Cavaliers poses in uniform*


----------



## remy23

*High School Prospects of Past and Present*

*High School Prospects of Past and Present*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N374PsPOhkg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N374PsPOhkg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: High School Prospects of Past and Present*

It's wierd but in terms of height, body shape, and the way they play (tough defense, good outside shot) Brown of all people reminds me of a young David Wesley with more hops


----------



## remy23

*Re: High School Prospects of Past and Present*

Somebody once said that Shannon Brown's body was like "taking the torso of a 5'6 bodybuilder and pairing that with the arms and legs of a guy who is 6'6-6'8." That's sounds strange but apparently, that's the reason why Brown can play larger than his size. Because his reach is unusually long, not to mention his hands are huge (forward-sized hands). I can see the Wesley connection due to their stocky builds, but Brown does have some unusual traits that I don't think too many people around his height range share.


----------



## TyGuy

The more and more I see brown play the more I believe he can play point guard. Not necessarily full time but the guy has a very capable handle and has impressed me with his vision and the passes he makes. He is also very unselfish and heady, I think we got ourselves a true combo guard(and i dont mean that in a bad way), a guy who is just a demon to have on the floor for you, much like lbj, just have him on the floor! His height might be a blessing because he is able to keep low and guard smaller guys but he is so strong and long with a better center of gravity, he can guard these guards and small forwards that like to post up. I am convinced we have ourselves a special player, I think this guy will eventually take the league by storm.


----------



## MLKG

He's not a point guard and I don't think he can play the spot in the NBA. He's an overathletic, undersized shooting guard with some point guard skills.

His handle is decent, but he is always in attack mode with the ball in his hands. Staying patient at the top of the key isn't his game, and I don't see why anybody would want to change him.

Anyway, there was a video of him hitting a nice step-back jumper up there. The dunks and transition stuff is fun to watch, but that's the shot that's going to make or break his rookie year offensively. He was deadly with that shot out beyond the college 3-point line last year, if he can get the same type of seperation with that move, I think people will be surprised at how good of a shooter he is. And of course, he makes a **** load of hustle plays on defense.


----------



## futuristxen

It's more important whether he can guard point guards or not. Lebron is really our point guard. But we don't want to make him guard point guards for 82 games. Really combo guards are ideal here.

I would hazard to guess that Shannon is being penciled in in the Flip Murray role for this year.


----------



## TyGuy

MLKG said:


> He's not a point guard and I don't think he can play the spot in the NBA. He's an overathletic, undersized shooting guard with some point guard skills.
> 
> His handle is decent, but he is always in attack mode with the ball in his hands. Staying patient at the top of the key isn't his game, and I don't see why anybody would want to change him.
> 
> Anyway, there was a video of him hitting a nice step-back jumper up there. The dunks and transition stuff is fun to watch, but that's the shot that's going to make or break his rookie year offensively. He was deadly with that shot out beyond the college 3-point line last year, if he can get the same type of seperation with that move, I think people will be surprised at how good of a shooter he is. And of course, he makes a **** load of hustle plays on defense.


I dont think anybody here sees him being a point guard in the traditional sense. The only reason i want to put him there is because we already have Larry Hughes, who already has experience playing with a combo guard in Gilbert Arenas. The gifts he has you wouldnt want him to be this traditional point guard, the more important thing is just having him on the floor, regardless of possition, much are teh same feelings people have of LeBron. I think us fans just see someone who has the ability to guard either guard spot, as well as someone who is under control and can make plays for others.


----------



## futuristxen

All we want is a point guard who can guard almost as good as Snow(but better against quick guards) and who can shoot almost as good as Damon(well...better if we're talking last season). When you have a player like Lebron James, all you are really asking for is compentency. Lebron will do the rest.


----------



## remy23

*Raised to win*












> *Raised to win*
> 
> *Cavaliers rookie Shannon Brown enters his first NBA training camp with a passion to succeed forged by the guiding hand of a loving - and strict - father*
> 
> Sunday, October 01, 2006
> 
> *Story by Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *Chicago --* Chris Brown was surrounded by several exuberant teenagers. Brown, a police officer on duty at the neighborhood high school, could barely make sense of the commotion through the excitement. All he remembered hearing was his son's name, Shannon, amid the chatter and the laughter.
> 
> The teenagers led Chris Brown through the halls and to the gym. Class was still in session, but no one was using the gym floor. Brown immediately saw why. The shattered remains from the backboard littered the court.
> 
> "Shannon dunked and broke the backboard," said Chris Brown of his son, a ninth-grader at the time. "I was surprised and happy to see he had the ability to get up like that, but at the same time I was hoping I didn't have to pay [for the damages]."
> 
> Shannon Brown can certainly afford to help his father pay for any broken backboards since becoming the first-round pick of the Cavaliers in last summer's NBA Draft and receiving a four-year deal with options worth up to $5 million.
> 
> As the Cavs prepare to open training camp Tuesday, Brown, a 6-4 shooting guard, knows the team will look to him to help a backcourt that ranked last in the league in scoring last season.
> 
> Brown will begin this level of his basketball life mentally and spiritually prepared for success, thanks to the foundation his father helped build.
> 
> In his father's words, many hard lessons, words of wisdom, plenty of prayer and sometimes corporal punishment went into Shannon's development. But all of the teachings were wrapped in love, and solidified an unmistakable bond between a father and a son.
> 
> "We have a special kind of relationship," Chris Brown said. "I'm his father and close friend. He knows he can sit down and talk to me about any topic and I won't sugarcoat anything. I'm a straight shooter, and he knows I tell it like it is."
> 
> Chris Brown and his wife Sandra told Shannon and his brothers, twins DeAngelo and Dominique (24), and Sterling (11) exactly how it was and how it was going to be. For instance, attending church as a family was mandatory.
> 
> Chris Brown said he was strict with his sons because he did not want them to get into trouble. Sandra Brown embraced her husband's tough-love teachings.
> 
> "The problem with society, from what I can see, is that too many kids and boys don't have strong male images," she said. "Masculinity is a learned trait. Too many men are feminine because they never had a masculine man to imitate.
> 
> "I feel very blessed that my son is around a strong black man."
> 
> In America, statistics show an increasing percentage of children grow up without fathers. And those statistics also show that those children are more likely to drop out of school.
> 
> Shannon Brown said his father has guided him and his brothers toward a more productive path.
> 
> "I didn't want to get in trouble because my father's the police and I knew he'd find out anyway," Shannon Brown said. "He's a disciplinarian. He'd grab me if he had to or talk to me . . . he's just a tough guy."
> 
> Compared to how Chris Brown's brand of tough love guided his sons, basketball didn't matter much. He instilled more important values as he nurtured them through a life centered in a blue-collar community that has seen better days.
> 
> Maywood, Ill., 12 miles west of Chicago, still has well-cared-for lawns and quiet tree-lined streets. But a slow economy, the influx of drugs and a growing gang presence are just a few reasons why this town has the highest crime rate of any suburb in the Chicagoland area.
> 
> As a police officer, Chris Brown has protected and served Maywood since 1982. Being the son of a police officer is never easy, and Chris' commitment to safer streets clashed with gangs trying to expand their presence. Nor did some of Shannon's peers, who were more concerned with parties than homework, encourage him in his goal to be the next great player out of Proviso East High. Alumni include Michael Finley, a two-time All-Star who has played 11 seasons in the NBA, and Celtics coach Glenn "Doc" Rivers, who played 13 years in the NBA and was coach of the year in 1999-2000.
> 
> At one point it appeared fighting, not pro basketball, was in Shannon's future.
> 
> "I live in a city where there's gangs and drugs and my father's a police officer, so fighting's going to happen," Shannon Brown said. "People would challenge me, and I took that challenge. But as I got older, people stopped fighting and began shooting. I had to be smart."
> 
> Instead, Shannon put his energy into sports. In middle school, he gave up baseball - his first love - to concentrate on basketball.
> 
> His decision surprised his father, especially because, at that time, baseball was Shannon's best sport. But his newfound love of basketball won his father over, and the quest to become the best player possible began.
> 
> "His decision to give up baseball for basketball was the turning point," Chris Brown said.
> 
> Chris Brown, though, still wasn't quite convinced that Shannon was serious about basketball. That was until he was summoned to that high school gym during Shannon's freshman year.
> 
> "That gave me the indication that he wanted to be the best player he could be," said Chris Brown, who played at Wright Junior College and Lewis University in Illinois. "So he went to work. When he was in high school, I would critique his games. I wouldn't hold back. It was about playing the right way."
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Chris would critique [Shannon's] games, and he'd watch those tapes over and over again," Sandra Brown said. "Chris would study them and give Shannon advice. When Shannon was home from college, they'd both sit up late at night watching those tapes together. Watching those games together is part of their special bond."
> 
> Summer camps, endless hours of practice and those late-night video sessions helped Shannon develop into Illinois' "Mr. Basketball" in 2003. He earned a reputation as one of the nation's top high school players, along with St. Vincent-St. Mary senior LeBron James.
> 
> As a senior, Shannon averaged 27.9 points and 7.2 rebounds. From there, he moved on to Michigan State.
> 
> In his junior season, his last at MSU, he averaged 17.2 points, 4.4 rebounds and 2.7 assists and shot 47 percent from the field. Those three years in East Lansing, Mich., were exciting times for coach Tom Izzo, who enjoyed the relationship he built with Shannon and his father. The Spartans reached the Final Four in Brown's sophomore season and went 66-31 in his three years there.
> 
> "I remember in a loss to Duke, Shannon was the best player on the floor," Izzo said. "But his dad pulled him aside and was giving it to him. . . . Parents usually stick up for their kids, and they don't want to push them hard, but if Shannon's not playing well, his dad will tell him. If Shannon didn't want to play basketball, his dad would've been cool with it, but for Chris if you play, you do it right or don't do it."
> 
> Chris Brown has spent his life trying to do everything right in raising his son. Shannon Brown loves him for it, too.
> 
> "My father has always been there for us," he said. "It wouldn't have been good for [the family] if my father wasn't around. I wouldn't be here right now if it wasn't for him. Everything negative that my parents stopped me from doing would've dominated my life if my father wasn't around."


----------



## remy23

*Brown’s Town*












> _High-Flying Rookie Prepares to Embark on His Cavaliers Career_
> *Brown's Town*
> 
> _by Joe Gabriele
> cavs.com_
> 
> Fans at The Q have read the press clippings. They’ve heard the praise and they’ve seen the college highlights on Draft Night. But for most Cavalier fans, they’ve yet to see the real thing.
> 
> So in Tuesday night’s preseason game against the Celtics, when Shannon Brown peeled off the warm-ups and approached the scorer’s table halfway through the third quarter, there was a noticeable buzz in the gym. Three minutes later, Brown showed the nearly 18,000 strong why he was selected No. 25 overall, throwing down a massive fast-break dunk after intercepting a pass from Boston’s Sebastian Telfair.
> 
> Brown finished the game – a 109-93 preseason loss to the Celtics – with six points, scoring a pair of buckets in the final minute of the contest. Overall, the former Spartan went 3-for-7 in his Quicken Loans Arena debut, netting six points a pair of steals and an assist.
> 
> “It was great,” smiled Brown. “It was fun to finally get out here in front of the fans, with my teammates. Just to get out there and ball.”
> 
> Tuesday night’s performance comes off of a solid showing on Saturday night in the Cavaliers’ annual Wine and Gold Scrimmage in Akron. In the yearly exhibition, Brown went 5-for-11 for 12 points and once again had a breakaway throwdown that electrified the Rubber City faithful.
> 
> Brown’s skill-set fits perfectly with what the Cavaliers needed to take the next step in their progression towards an NBA title: toughness, versatility and athleticism – three things that needed to be infused into Cleveland’s backcourt. Eric Snow is tough, David Wesley is versatile and Larry Hughes is athletic. Shannon Brown is all three, fitted into a muscular 6-4, 205-pound package.
> 
> Brown played three seasons at Michigan State and was named All-Big Second Team and Big Ten All-Defensive Team as a junior. He saved some of his best games for the NCAA or Big Ten tournaments and improved dramatically in each of his three years in Lansing. Before arriving at MSU, he was a 2003 First-Time Parade Magazine All-American and Illinois’ Mr. Basketball. He was also the co-MVP of the 2003 Jordan Capital Classic, sharing the award with his current teammate, LeBron James.
> 
> The soft-spoken son of a police officer in his hometown of Maywood, Ill., Brown’s first love growing up was baseball. But after shattering a backboard as a ninth-grader at the famed Proviso East – where Celtics coach Doc Rivers and Spurs guard Michael Finley attended high school – it was obvious that hoops would be his ticket to greatness.
> 
> “I played a little of everything – catcher, center field, pitch – everywhere but shortstop and first base,” said Brown. “But I started playing basketball and started to love it.”
> 
> Brown won’t be rushed into action as a rookie. He’s got fellow former Spartan, Eric Snow, and newly-acquired David Wesley watching his back. And he’s got his Draft classmate, Daniel Gibson, to confide in.
> 
> “(Playing with Gibson) helps out a lot,” said Brown. “We go out and compete and come to the gym together. But this team is full of good guys and it’s always good to have a group of good guys – from the players to the coaches to the managers.”
> 
> The Cavaliers are coming off a 50-win season and Head Coach Mike Brown has already said that if he gets anything from his two rookies, it’ll simply be “icing on the cake.” Brown appreciates that he’s been put in a situation where he can learn from solid NBA vets and contribute when he’s ready.
> 
> “If you come on a team that’s not established, you get playing time and you get to get out there and just play,” said Brown. “But when you come on a team that’s established, you get to take it in and play when you’ve earned it.”
> 
> From all indications, Brown will be pushing the rotation, but he won’t be rushed into it. He’s still a rookie, but the quiet kid from Maywood might be making some noise sooner than expected.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Brown’s Town*

Marty Burns top 10 rookies for next year:



> *5. Tyrus Thomas, Bulls*
> The 6-9 forward from LSU is raw, so expect the Bulls to remain patient with him. His ability to run the floor, fill the lane, put back offensive rebounds and make hustle plays could make him an X factor on a rising Chicago team.
> 
> *4. Shannon Brown, Cavs
> *The Cavs need some bench scoring to replace the departed *Flip Murray*, and this springy 6-4 shooting guard from Michigan State looked good in summer league. The opportunity will be there if he can take advantage of it.
> 
> *3. Randy Foye, Timberwolves
> *The 6-4 combo guard from Villanova has had a slow start in camp after an impressive summer league. But the T'Wolves need backcourt help off the bench, and* Kevin Garnett* will push to get the most out of his new teammate.
> 
> *2. Adam Morrison, Bobcats
> *Maybe the most intriguing rookie in that he could be the next Bird ... or the next Bust. There's no doubt he can shoot the ball, but can he defend? Either way, he's going to be in the spotlight like few other first-year players.
> 
> *1. Brandon Roy, Trail Blazers
> *Poised. Mature. Multi-skilled. The 6-6 guard from Washington has the complete package, and he'll get plenty of chances to play both guard spots for a rebuilding team. The preseason favorite for Rookie of the Year.



Shannon is 4th  Please be good enough to take a huge chunk of Snow's minutes

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/marty_burns/10/11/inside.nba/index.html


----------



## remy23

*NBA 2K7 | Shannon Brown Cross Over Then Dunk*

*NBA 2K7 Shannon Brown Cross Over Then Dunk*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yx3XKlg9FTs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yx3XKlg9FTs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23

*Shannon Brown activated*

*Click Me!*



> *From the coach's office*
> 
> Brown altered his roster before Friday's game. He put rookie Shannon Brown on the active roster in place of Ira Newble, who joined Daniel Gibson and Dwayne Jones as inactives.
> 
> "There's a good chance Shannon could stay on the active roster for a while. We'll see,'' Mike Brown said. "He's shown some promise.''


Do well out there, Shannon. Because if you play bad even for a game or two, you could be inactivated again and who knows when your next chance will come.


----------



## remy23

*Ager and Brown Highlights*

*Ager and Brown Highlights*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsOU1YUlI5o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsOU1YUlI5o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Ager and Brown Highlights*



> Embarrassing losses are not always a total waste.
> 
> One of the few bright spots to come out of the 101-98 loss to the Knicks on Wednesday night at The Q was the play of rookie first-round pick Shannon Brown.
> 
> Getting 13 minutes in his second NBA start as injured Larry Hughes� replacement at shooting guard, Brown had 10 points, two steals, one assist and no turnovers.
> 
> OK, the kid was beaten off the dribble a couple of times by Stephon Marbury, but Brown looked more relaxed than he did in his first start on Saturday night, when he missed five of six shots from the field and three of four from the free-throw line � getting three points to go with two turnovers in 14 minutes of a 108-95 victory over the 76ers.
> 
> �I did feel a lot better in the second start,� said Brown, the 25th selection of the 2005 NBA draft.
> 
> �My feeling is that no matter how much time I get, I want to take advantage of the opportunity.�
> 
> Brown did not get off to the sort of start against the Knicks he sought, particularly after missing five of six shots from the field four nights earlier against the 76ers.
> 
> Twenty-nine seconds into the Knicks game, Brown fired up a 3-point airball from the right elbow. Not exactly a confidence-booster.
> 
> �The shot felt good when I took it,� he said.
> 
> �Then, it just kept going left.� ]
> 
> The wide-left missed shot from 25 feet was not a deterrent. Three minutes into the game, Brown took a pass from Eric Snow and buried a 3-pointer. Less than a minute later, he came up with a steal and subsequent slam dunk.
> 
> Meanwhile, Marbury beat Brown twice off the dribble for layups.
> �[Brown] wasn�t the only one Marbury beat off the dribble in that game,� said Cavaliers coach Mike Brown. �He beat a number of guys off the dribble.
> 
> �Shannon is working on his defense. He�s still trying to find a way to guard the quicker guys. I�m limiting his minutes for now, because I want to give him a taste of what is going on.�
> 
> Mike Brown said that Shannon Brown will likely make his third straight start tonight, when the Cavaliers (9-6) meet the Hawks (6-7) in Atlanta. If so, it will keep intact a backcourt of former Michigan Staters � Brown and Snow.
> 
> Snow, 33, said he�s known Brown since he attended high school in Maywood, Ill. �Shannon is a tremendous athlete,� said Snow. �He has the talent and the will to succeed.
> 
> �But, he is a young guy [21], who is going up against great players every night. It is not easy.�
> 
> The Knicks rolled into The Q with a 5-11 record, having lost four of five, and were playing the second of back-to-back games. It didn�t matter.
> 
> With an array of quick guards � Marbury, Steve Francis, Nate Robinson and Jamaal Crawford � getting to the basket with ease, parlayed with Quentin Richardson knocking down five 3-point shots to score 27 points, the Knicks prevailed.
> 
> No one in the Cavaliers� organization was trilled with November�s 9-6 record.
> 
> �We should have won more than we did,� said LeBron James, who had 27 points against the Knicks, but missed 9-of-13 second-half shots.
> 
> �We kept making the same mistakes over and over again.�
> 
> Snow, who had his best overall game (12 points, 9 assists, 6 rebounds) against the Knicks agreed with James. �We lost some games we should have won [in November],� Snow said.


http://www.cleveland.com/plaindeale...s/cleve_eedition/archives/2006_11.html#209887


----------



## remy23

*Shannon Brown's 1st Game in The D-League*

*Box Score: Thunderbirds 107, RimRockers 93*

In a loss, with 27 minutes of action Shannon Brown put up 14 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 03/03/2007 | Notes*

*Click Me!*



> *Brown sent to D-League*
> 
> The Cavs sent Shannon Brown on Friday to NBA Development League affiliate in Albuquerque, N.M. The plan is for the rookie to get some extended playing time, which hasn't been possible since he suffered a leg injury in December. Brown's trip is planned to be brief, perhaps as short as a game or two.


----------



## remy23

*Shannon Brown Takes Off Against Pacers*

Below is a picture I attached in the Pacers/Cavs game thread of Shannon Brown taking off one step inside of the free-throw line and getting so high on his lay up, that he actually could have dunked the ball if he wanted. To see a guy around 6'2 or 6'3 almost take off from the foul line in a game like that is rare. Didn't Austin Carr say Shannon still isn't completely 100% and could actually jump higher? If that's true, I'm speechless. If Shannon gets healthy and is on a fastbreak, he might just dunk from the foul line in a game someday (that would ridiculous).

The strangest thing about this play is Shannon took off and kept elevating in the air and several players who were around the play refused to jump. The guys around the play didn't want to challenge Shannon despite having 5-8 inches on him.


----------



## remy23

*Shannon Brown vs. Eric Snow and David Wesley*

*Shannon Brown vs. Eric Snow and David Wesley*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmXUXEhXUNw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmXUXEhXUNw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23

*Shannon Brown dunks | Sacramento Kings @ Cleveland Cavaliers*

*Shannon Brown dunks Sacramento Kings @ Cleveland Cavaliers*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jeYwsAPJ38Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jeYwsAPJ38Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23

*Working on an NBA shot*

*Working on an NBA shot*



> *Ex-Spartan Brown sits, learns*
> 
> _June 3, 2007_
> 
> *BY SHANNON SHELTON
> FREE PRESS STAFF WRITER*
> 
> Shannon Brown was one of the last players to leave the court after the Cleveland Cavaliers' shoot-around before Thursday's Game 5 of the Eastern Conference finals.
> 
> He sweats. He goes one-on-one with the assistant coaches to work on his defense. He shoots three-pointers with fellow guard Daniel Gibson. He practices a few dunks, finally landing a one-handed slam that draws a few "aahs" from his teammates.
> 
> Still, he knows his hard work won't help his team at game time. Less than an hour before tip-off against the Pistons, Brown leaves the Palace floor for another night of watching in street clothes.
> 
> "It's been hard, because he's not used to ever sitting," said Michigan State coach Tom Izzo. "He hasn't sat since probably seventh grade, and then he probably didn't, either."
> 
> Brown left Michigan State after his junior season to enter last June's NBA draft, and though he was taken in the first round (25th overall), he has had a disappointing season. He averaged 3.2 points and 8.8 minutes in 23 games.
> After a decent start, Brown missed more than a month with a shin injury. He returned in March and became part of the rotation, but last played April 3 against Minnesota, playing one minute.
> 
> During the second half of the season, he was sent to the developmental league but never played -- he returned to Cleveland a day later.
> 
> Brown said his season has been a disappointment, but also a blessing.
> 
> "This has been a special time -- my first year, I'm in the Eastern Conference finals and could actually go to the NBA Finals and contend for a championship," Brown said. "Even though I'm not getting that much playing time and it's disappointing to me, I'm still learning a lot and I still have a positive attitude about everything."
> 
> He has been inactive during the playoffs, but practices daily as if he could be activated to play.
> 
> "It's just something I've got to do, man," Brown said. "It's for me -- and you never know who's watching."
> 
> Brown's chances to play are slim in part because Gibson, a second-round draft pick from Texas, has developed into a rookie sensation. Gibson scored a career-high 21 points in Game 4 against the Pistons, getting most of the playing time of injured guard Larry Hughes.
> 
> Brown hopes he soon will get a chance, too.
> 
> "You always feel you can do something," Brown said. "I'm proud of Daniel. I'm happy for him -- he's going out there and doing his thing and showing the world what he can do. I wish him the best."
> 
> Assistant coach Chris Jent said he hopes Brown gets more minutes next season.
> 
> "That'd better be his goal," Jent said. "We're not doing this work every day for him to be on the pine. He's got to set high goals for himself this summer, and I know he'll do that. He's a tough kid."
> 
> Cavs representatives are optimistic. LeBron James likes how Brown and Gibson run the floor. Brown could develop into a strong shooting complement for James.
> 
> "I feel he'd be an awfully good two-guard in this league," Jent said. "I think the sky's the limit for Shannon, really. He's extremely explosive and quick. He's rangy. He's long. He's shooting the ball much better. ... He can be as good as he wants to be, and as good as the time he puts in to being better."
> 
> The Pistons-Cavaliers series has given Brown a chance to catch up with Izzo, who has visited with him in Detroit and Cleveland. Brown also drove to East Lansing with former MSU teammates Maurice Ager and Alan Anderson.
> 
> Of the three MSU players drafted last June -- Brown, Ager (Dallas) and Paul Davis (Los Angeles Clippers) -- he's the only one on a team still playing.
> 
> And Brown, 21, is enjoying the ride.
> 
> "I'm just going out and having fun and living life," Brown said.


----------



## remy23

*Play of the Day: Shannon Brown*

*Play of the Day: Shannon Brown*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r5hwawf_fvo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r5hwawf_fvo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

wow... thats special for only being that tall and twisting to the side...


----------



## ManiacInsane

Great Topic


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers guard Shannon Brown hoping for increased playing tim*

*CAVALIERS*


> *Cavaliers guard Shannon Brown hoping for increased playing time*
> 
> Saturday, October 06, 2007
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> An injury to Eric Snow and the absence of Sasha Pavlovic could mean more time on the floor for Shannon Brown this coming season.
> 
> But that's not the only reason the second-year guard could see more minutes.
> 
> "I have nothing against those guys, but [even] if they were here I'd have a good chance," Brown said. "I still have to go out and compete no matter who I'm playing with or against."
> 
> Brown made a step in the direction of more playing time with his impressive play in the Cavaliers Wine and Gold intrasquad scrimmage Friday night at Rhodes Arena on the University of Akron campus.
> 
> Hassan Adams led the Wine to a 67-44 victory with 16 points, but it was Brown's effort - nine points, three assists and two steals - that was eye-catching.
> 
> LeBron James was dominant at half-speed. He finished with 14 points and four assists for the Wine squad. James also has seen enough of Brown in camp to know he should play in more than the 23 games he played in last season.
> 
> "The number one reason [Brown will play more] is that Eric will probably be out for two months, so that's going to help him get out on the court," James said. "[Brown] showcased [on Friday] what he's done over the summer, and hopefully he can continue to get better in practice and carry that on through the preseason and into the regular season."
> 
> Brown has every intention to do just that, especially after averaging 3.2 points and 0.9 rebounds in 8.8 minutes per game during his rookie season. On Friday night, he certainly did not play like a player who saw limited action last season. He played more like a player worthy of the 25th overall pick in the 2006 NBA Draft.
> 
> "I felt great," Brown said. "I got a chance to go out there and have fun and play in front of LeBron's home crowd here in Akron. It was good to get out there and be able to get up and down a little bit. Last year I really didn't play that, and now I'm going out there to try to have fun, do what the coaching staff asks and play the way I know how to play."
> 
> If Brown gets the time, maybe he will play like he did at Michigan State - plenty of energy, dunks, steals, rebounds and teeth-jarring defense. There was a glimpse of that in Friday's scrimmage.
> 
> "Shannon played really well," coach Mike Brown said. "He played within himself and did what we're trying to do as a team. [As far as playing time is concerned] he's got to earn it. He was a bright spot. The better he plays, the more of an opportunity he'll get."


----------



## remy23

*Prepared for Takeoff*

















> _Shannon Brown Looks to Make His Mark as a Sophomore_
> 
> *Prepared for Takeoff*​
> The first three days of March 2007 were a perfect microcosm of an imperfect season for Cavaliers’ sophomore guard, Shannon Brown.
> After playing a combined total of four minutes in January and February, Brown was inserted into the Cavaliers’ March 1 showdown with the powerhouse Mavericks in Dallas. The uber-athletic combo guard from Michigan State responded in his brief seven-minute stretch – scoring five points in seven minutes, including a clutch three-pointer.
> 
> The very next night, Brown remained in the Southwest, playing a game for the Cavaliers’ NBDL team in Albuquerque. One night later, the 25th overall pick in the 2006 Draft was back with the Cavaliers for a home game against the Raptors at The Q. In the third night of his back-to-back-to-back, he responded with the best game of his short NBA career – going off for 14 points in 13 minutes, including a perfect 3-for-3 shooting display from beyond the arc.
> 
> Brown put together three more nice games in the middle of March, but didn’t score again in 2007. And while his Draft classmate, Daniel Gibson, became a cult hero during the Cavaliers’ memorable Playoff run, Brown watched from the sidelines in a suit.
> 
> But that was last year.
> 
> This year, the former Spartan is ready to make his move into Mike Brown’s rotation – and a dearth of backcourt depth in Camp might give him the opportunity to do so.
> 
> “I’m one year smarter, one year older, and I know what to expect,” said Brown. “I still have to go out and make the most of my opportunity. I can’t worry about who is and who isn’t in Camp. I just have to go out and compete.”
> 
> In his second year, the 6-4, 215-pounder looks to harness his unlimited athletic potential and return to the high-flying, hard-nosed player that the Cavaliers needed when they chose him one year ago. And after a sporadic rookie season, Brown began honing his skills at Summer League in Vegas.
> 
> In five games, Brown averaged 17.2 points per contest – including a 26-point effort against the Chinese squad. Despite shooting just 39 percent from the floor, Brown netted double figures in every outing and added 2.4 boards and 3.2 assists per game.
> 
> “I pretty much tried to work on every aspect of my game this summer – as far as learning my ball-handling, my shooting. Every part of my game,” said Brown.
> 
> At last Friday’s annual Wine and Gold Scrimmage in Akron, Brown was as sharp as his classmate, Daniel Gibson. Each scored nine points, with Brown turning in several spectacular plays. In Tuesday night’s loss to Washington in the preseason opener, Brown netted nine points in 23 minutes of floor time.
> 
> “I guess my role right now is just to go out and play hard, play good defense, bring energy and have fun,” said the soft-spoken sophomore. “I’m here to help the team win in any way possible.”
> 
> Brown had a rough first year, and when asked if there’s something he would tell his rookie self, he replied: “Be patient. Take it one day at a time because it’s a long year. Don’t let anybody steal your joy from playing the game.”
> 
> While Eric Snow nurses his left knee and Sasha Pavlovic sits out with a contract dispute, it is Shannon’s time to shine. The opportunity is right in front of him, and with three weeks – and six exhibition games – before the season officially tips off, Brown is prepared for takeoff.


----------

